# Water Leak Driver Side (footwell), any tips ?



## Titof89 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi guys,
I find out that that my driver footwell gets wet every time I perform a simple car wash! (or a rainy day)

I tried to check every I could find here:
- Interior Pillar where the sunroof drain tube passes is dry
- I removed all the leaves inside the engine bay (I had to removed wiper blades and plastic cover)
- All doors drainage holes is clear (holes under the door)
- Popped the plastic door seal trim to check if it was wet: it is dry (even the carpet and foam is dry in that area)

The weird thing is that the foot well is only wet in the middle, which is the lowest point (it is dry on the sides, behind the pedals and under seat), like if the water was coming from under.

Do you guys have seen similar situations or have any suggestions ?
I have heard about a drainage hole under the battery but I believe this one do not apply on the CC model (fwd, 2.0TSI)

Thanks !


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Titof89 said:


> ... heard about a drainage hole under the battery ...


hey man ... ca va .. no drainage under battery that connects to inside .. but, check and see if grommet(s)/nipple(s) behind pedals are there and/or fitted properly - if you get down in there, look up and behind pedals, you will see a cutout in the insulation, fold back and you'll see the grommet/nipple ... or, look between battery and firewall, you should see the two nipples on the grommets .. if the grommet is compromised, it will easily let water into the footwell .. if not that, then double check the A-pillar drainage hose - apparently, 'the two hoses disconnect' just behind the top of the A-pillar, you'll need to remove the cover/airbag - search the forum for a post on it .. hope you sort it out before the showers coming your way, eh .. bon chance!


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm having this issue, but on my Passenger side! Whenever i go through Delta Sonic (auto car wash) water drips down from under the dash and gets the carpet wet and a little stream trickles down my floor mat. Any luck on solving this???


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

I too, had a similar issue on the passenger side. It turned out to be the window seal on that passenger side. Carmax (obviously where I bought the car from) ended up replacing the entire window seal, which seemed to fix the problem. I haven't noticed any accumulation since.


----------



## Titof89 (Jun 24, 2014)

kbad said:


> hey man ... ca va .. no drainage under battery that connects to inside .. but, check and see if grommet(s)/nipple(s) behind pedals are there and/or fitted properly - if you get down in there, look up and behind pedals, you will see a cutout in the insulation, fold back and you'll see the grommet/nipple ... or, look between battery and firewall, you should see the two nipples on the grommets .. if the grommet is compromised, it will easily let water into the footwell .. if not that, then double check the A-pillar drainage hose - apparently, 'the two hoses disconnect' just behind the top of the A-pillar, you'll need to remove the cover/airbag - search the forum for a post on it .. hope you sort it out before the showers coming your way, eh .. bon chance!


Salut kbad, merci pour ta réponse 

I tried looking for grommet in the firewall but I don't think that so much water can go in the driver carpet (especially that I wasn't rolling during rainy days !). 
I tried some test with the sunroof by versing water to see where it flows: I think the Passat CC don't have any drain tube for the sunroof (all water is directed outside, it is only a tilting sunroof, it can't fully open). I also pulled trims under A pillar and puller deadpedal: everything was dry under !

After more research I found out there is a grommet for the hood cable hidden behind a small cover (under the wipers), I think the water comes from there because this is really close to the draining hole (bad design!) and the grommet seems a little bit used !
Put tons of silicone on it and I hope it will solve my problem 

I'm drying my carpet and wait until next rain storm

Merci


----------



## Titof89 (Jun 24, 2014)

Update:

Unfortunately the leak wasn't coming from the grommet, I had heavy rain this week and the carpet is wet again  !!!

I just removed the A-pillar and confirmed there is no drain tubes from the sunroof on the passat CC. I also checked if anything was wet in that region: it is 100% dry.










Im running out of spot to check, anybody had similar problems ? 
Is there a possibility the water can come from under ? Im scared it is leaking from the windshield near the wiper blades region!

Spot I checked: 
-Sunroof (a pillar dry and windshield seal OK in that region
-Doors and doors seal
-Water gutter (in engine bay) was full of leaves, I removed them but didn't solved the problem
-Check all grommet in water gutter ok
-Check grommets behind pedals (removed dead pedal and all covers, everything dry there)

Thanks !!!


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Check your rear sunroof drain tubes (they exit in the front of the rear wheel well, behind the wheel well cover). The front footwells are the lowest point of the floor so water will flow into them even if the water is entering in the back seat area.


----------



## Titof89 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks jddaigle for the tips !

I've checked the rear for any drain holes or tube but can't find any on the CC. I tried poring some water over the sunroof on the passenger side (the side I don't have any water leak problems) and all the water is redirected toward the front on the windshield. I think the CC has only flow guidance to redirect the water outside of the sunroof (no drain tube, no sliding mechanism on this sunroof), can someone confirm ? Maybe i'm wrong!

Update:
Behing the wiper motor was a plastic cover, I removed it and the foam behind was dry on the surface but wet if dig a little bit inside on the right side. I added silicone over the plastic cover gasket and I hope this was the source of all my problems


----------



## GCB (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi mate did you ever get sorted? I'm having the sane issue with my 2011 cc


----------



## Murphy902 (9 mo ago)

Titof89 said:


> Hi guys,
> I find out that that my driver footwell gets wet every time I perform a simple car wash! (or a rainy day)
> 
> I tried to check every I could find here:
> ...


Definitely take off your pillar covers and follow your drain tube down from the sunroof and make sure it’s connected at the far corner of your windshield that continues towards the front of the car. Mine came disconnected there and was draining down onto the drivers side floor. MK6 GTI


----------

